
Asus replaced the touchpad on its new ZenBook Pro with a 5.5-inch touchscreen - pjmlp
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/5/17424770/asus-zenbook-pro-screenpad-specs-release-date-price-computex-2018
======
AlexeyBrin
I think this is a terrible idea from a practical point of view. I don't want
to look down when I use my laptop. Let's see how buggy it will be in real life
usage.

------
tapirl
looks cool!

